

Poetics: The first native implementation of CoffeeScript on the Rubinius VM - DanielRibeiro
https://github.com/brixen/poetics

======
hammerdr
I'm starting to wonder if Rubinius could be a fourth entrant in the emerging
platform race.

Anyone know if there are any (other) serious language implementations using
PEGs? Coffeescript itself is based on @zaach's jison (a port of Bison to
javascript) so that part is as impressive to me as using a native VM.

Edit: I remember that Cucumber (or, more specifically, gherkin) used TreeTop
before Aslak moved it to the Ragel parser.

~~~
ssmoot
CLR, JVM... what's the third?

~~~
IdeaHamster
Parrot (<http://www.parrot.org/>)

------
fsiefken
Very nice! Execution will of course be slower then running the translated
coffeescript on the v8 vm. But for some use cases this will not matter.

------
pkulak
This could be a good opportunity to add fibers natively. That would really
clean up the language.

------
gary4gar
Why Rubinius VM? Why not V8 or spidermonkey?

~~~
rbxbx
Beyond already compiling to Javascript as udp mentioned, the author (Brian
Ford) is a frequent contributor to Rubinius and has already written other
languages on top of it. Makes quite a bit of sense, in that regard.

